# Killington 10/20/15



## 180 (Oct 20, 2015)

Despite the ominous forecast we headed up last night.  Stayed a our favorite Best Western in Rutvegas. Hit the Killington Corner Deli for the famous Gobbler for lunch, picked up our season pass.  First time with a full pass. Yahoo!  Rain was ending and skies cleared. Beautiful soft snow, no crowds (heard Monday was busy).  Saw Mike S. and thanked him. Conditions were perfect.  Some bumps and jumps. Day 1 is in the books.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 20, 2015)

Looks great! Yesterday morning ya had to wait for an "empty slot" before ya shoved off because of the crowd!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 20, 2015)

A line of bumps with no one in the way - nice!

Where are the jump pics?!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice

Looks great!


----------



## 180 (Oct 20, 2015)

No Jump pictures as we had to weave through the park rats standing around.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 20, 2015)

I think if I had the choice, I'd take crappy weather, and no crowds, to yesterday's gorgeous weather, and the occasionally over the top crowd. K's sign is spot on, we know you're awesome but... try not to kill anyone. 

Maybe I'm touchy since some kid popped the lip from the trees skier's right of the bottom of Superstar last Spring and elbowed me in the head. I'm skiing along, suddenly someone is flying through the air at me from my right. I saw him in time to shield him off with my right forearm. Had I reacted a tad quicker, I would've just sent him flying  downhill. His elbow caught me in the side of the head as I pushed him away. He went down, I didn't. I had my tunes on, I asked him if he was OK, I didn't hear his answer, I just said, "not cool man", and skied away. He did ring my bell a little, no helmet, no hair. 

I heard from someone back home that it is a tradition to display one's aerial skills on opening day at K. Idk, I have no aerial skills, and while you're at it, STAY THE FUCK OFF MY LAWN! Good score.


----------



## 180 (Oct 20, 2015)

Well today was beautiful weather and no crowds


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 21, 2015)

Must say I am quite jealous.  Almost makes me want to drive the 3+ hours up there...


----------



## 180 (Oct 21, 2015)

[QUOTE=C
 what are you waiting for


----------



## Abubob (Oct 22, 2015)

*sigh*


----------



## dlague (Oct 22, 2015)

Another weekend at K where it is pass and express card holders only.  Still not open weekends for most.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mishka (Oct 22, 2015)

anybody have info how snow holding up through all this warm weather?


----------



## joshua segal (Oct 22, 2015)

mishka said:


> anybody have info how snow holding up through all this warm weather?


That's why they're open only for pass holders.  Their FB page indicates that they don't feel the snowpack can hold up to a full weekend traffic if the general public is allowed.  They are open for everyone tomorrow (Friday).


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 22, 2015)

There is a report from today on Kzone with pics. Cover still looks OK, but going quick down low.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> Another weekend at K where it is pass and express card holders only.  Still not open weekends for most.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


I'm OK with that. Want to borrow my pass?

Won't be using it.

Oh that's right you can get a free express pass.

What's your problem?

To cheap to pay a few bucks?

Oh my family.

Get over it.

If you want to go you can.

Stop crying


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 23, 2015)

Ferchristsakes...  It's October.  The early season players are doing their best.  

I, for one, appreciate the fact the Killington is giving it a shot - even though I haven't been yet.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 23, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Ferchristsakes...  It's October.  The early season players are doing their best.
> 
> I, for one, appreciate the fact the Killington is giving it a shot - even though I haven't been yet.
> 
> ...



+1 I enjoy seeing leaves while skiing, be they brown, or green, kudos to K.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 23, 2015)

Love skiing dirt troughs in Oct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 23, 2015)

I find it hard to complain about a skiing product prior to Thanksgiving or after May 1st. Those are the bonus seasons.  If skiing during those times is that important to someone, there are options most years.   Plenty of people buy K express cards specifically for the bonus seasons and don't bother skiing there at all the rest of the year.


----------



## Tin (Oct 23, 2015)

dlague said:


> Another weekend at K where it is pass and express card holders only.  Still not open weekends for most.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




You've been so ornery lately. This may help, just have a script for penicillin on standby.

https://nh.craigslist.org/search/cas?sort=date&query=w4m


----------



## JimG. (Oct 23, 2015)

Sounds like Dave needs to ski more than the rest of us.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2015)

Tin said:


> You've been so ornery lately. This may help, just have a script for penicillin on standby.
> 
> https://nh.craigslist.org/search/cas?sort=date&query=w4m


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 24, 2015)

Following last chair on Sunday afternoon, Killington will shut down for skiing and riding until cooler weather returns and allows us to continue making snow.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 24, 2015)

No real snowmaking oppurtunities lately.. Tis the october skiing season


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## marcski (Oct 25, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Following last chair on Sunday afternoon, Killington will shut down for skiing and riding until cooler weather returns and allows us to continue making snow.


No real surprise. The webcam was showing a ton of melt yesterday afternoon.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 25, 2015)

Cooked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiadikt (Oct 25, 2015)

dlague said:


> Another weekend at K where it is pass and express card holders only.  Still not open weekends for most.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



pretty sure they'd much rather be open to the public to defray the costs of running 2 lifts and opening 2 lodges. clearly they didn't feel comfortable charging peeps for the product and the cluster fck on the trail & half they had open. kudos to them.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 29, 2015)

Not opening this weekend.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 29, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Not opening this weekend.



Probably won't open for at least a few more weeks. Warm start to Nov....totally sucks


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 29, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> Probably won't open for at least a few more weeks. Warm start to Nov....totally sucks



Snowmaking window opens Fri. Nov. 6. The Veterans will ski, bank on it.


----------

